# beeping sounds every 3 mins



## titobayan (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi to everyone,

I have a 2013 Nissan Rogue S, this morning while i'm driving, it started to produce 2 beeping sounds every 3 mins but there is no warning signs on the dash board.. what does it mean? Need help..
thanks..


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

where was it coming from?


----------

